# Filtro Pasa Banda OPAMP 741



## fredvin27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tengo un circuito (adjunto) de un filtro pasa banda con frecuencia de corte inferior a 724 Hz y frecuencia de corte superior a 2.6 KHz, lo unico malo es que entre 724 Hz y 2.6 KHz la salida no alcanza el nivel de voltaje de la entrada, siempre se mantiene entre el 70% - 80% de la entrada. Antes (f < 724 Hz) y despues (f > 2.6KHz) de las frecuencias de corte todo funciona correctamente pero como puedo mejorar o que puede estar pasando en el circuito que no me da el mismo voltaje de entrada en la salida mientras esta entre el rango de frecuencias aceptadas (724Hz < f < 2.6 KHz)?

Cualquier ayuda por favor comentenla gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

No lo tomes a mal, pero ese circuito tiene un increible error. Miralo detenidamente, te doy 5 segundos para que lo encuentres. . . 
5..
..
4..
..
3..
..
2..
..
1..
..
Tiempo ! ! !. . . Observa las polaridades de las baterias: el circuito nunca funcionara, porque no hay voltaje en los terminales Vcc y Gnd de los operacionales.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> Observa las polaridades de las baterias: el circuito nunca funcionara, porque no hay voltaje en los terminales Vcc y Gnd de los operacionales.


tiene un nulo gasto energetico, es ecológico, no lo ves?
la patilla 4 de los 741 van a gnd no a +vcc.
saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> man05drake dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que la batería V2 está invertida. No sabemos si lo quiere usar con alimentación de doble polaridad.

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> tiene un nulo gasto energetico, es ecológico, no lo ves?
> la patilla 4 de los 741 van a gnd no a +vcc.
> saludos.



   

Seria mas ecologico, mas economico y mas ergonomico si no llevara cosas innecesarias.


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tambien espero que no te lo tomes a mal, pero no veo realmente cual es el problema. Tengo los pines 7 y 4 conectados a +12 y -12 V respectivamente, se sobreentiende que el pin 3 del primer OPAMP tiene un voltaje de entrada Vi y la salida del segundo OPAMP tiene un voltaje Vo...Así que en realidad no alcanzo a ver el error, si pudieras ser un poco mas especifico estaria bien ya que el OPAMP de por si no tiene terminales Vcc y GND como tal, las terminales que yo conozco son OFFSET NUll (1), Inverting input (2), Non-Inverting input (3), V- (4), V+ (5), Output (6), OFFSET Null (7) y NC (8).


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

Bien, aqui esta tu esquema corregido . . 
me olvidaba, la explicacion:
si mides el voltaje entre los terminales 7 y 4, no hay diferencia de voltaje, entonces el 741 no funcionara como un amplificador unitario de voltaje.



			
				fredvin27 dijo:
			
		

> . . como tal, las terminales que yo conozco son OFFSET NUll (1), Inverting input (2), Non-Inverting input (3), V- (4), V+ (5), Output (6), OFFSET Null (7) y NC (8).



- El pin 7 es V+ o para algunas personas Vcc o Vdd.
- El pin 4 es V- o para algunas personas Gnd o Vee.


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh lo siento, debo aceptar ese error en el diagrama, pero en la practica no he puesto las fuentes de manera incorrecta, y aun asi en el ancho de banda del circuito, mientras 724 Hz < frecuencia < 2.6Khz el voltaje de salida no alcanza el valor de la entrada, siempre se mantiene al 70% u 80%, osea q siempre presenta una pequeña atenuacion y esa atenuacion solo deberia presentarse por debajo de 724 Hz o por arriba de 2.6 Khz, no se que puede estar afectando para que no se cumpla Vo = Vi (aproximadamente)


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

Como no existe error en el circuito, la explicacion esta en las redes RC, que al ser elementos pasivos, presentan caidas pequeñas de voltaje, incluso dentro de la banda de paso; a cada red se selecciona una frecuencia de corte (Fc), a esa frecuencia, el condensador presenta una reactancia Xc igual a la resistencia R y se calcula asi: 1/(6.28*R*C), la señal de salida disminuye en 3dB (0.707 V) a la Fc. En la practica, te aconsejo que elijas las frecuencias con un amplio margen de separacion, para que no sea notable la perdida de voltaje en la banda pasante.


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Entonces deberia poner las redes RC juntas a la entrada de un solo operacional? O como puedo hacer para que no halla una atenuacion de 3dB por cada red RC?


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

Como estas usando 2 integrados 741; deja las redes donde estan, solo cambia la configuracion, por esta:
la ganancia de las etapas tiene que ser de 1.414


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 19, 2009)

La etiqueta de V2 dice claramente -12V . 

Pero ese detalle no tiene nada que ver con el supuesto problema que encuentra,  porque una salida del 70-80% en la banda de paso es *precisamente lo que se debe tener en ese circuito*

El error es nada mas que conceptual. Es creer que *ese* filtro era lo suficientemente abrupto como para tener ganancia casi 1 entre 724 y 2.6kHz.  Y para que eso pase tendria que haber mas de 1 decada de diferencia. Por ejemplo usar 724Hz y 50 kHz.


O se deja la banda de paso donde esta pero se usan filtros de mayor orden. Ahi el resultado va a estar mas cerca del esperado.


PD.  Solo los locos calculan filtros de orden >2 a mano  --> usar algun software tipo FilterPro (freeware)


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 19, 2009)

Todo es relativo. . .  para algunos, es igual mama Ramona. . . que marrana mona . . .
y calcular un filtro RC del orden que sea no es demorado. . .
echale una mirada a esta pagina 

http://www.hardwarebook.información/Category:Circuit


----------



## fredvin27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok ok, son muy buenas las aportaciones hechas, creo q ya se amplio mas mi panorama sobre lo que ocurria en el filtro RC. Voy a aumentar la ganancia muy poco del OPAMP para tratar de llegar a tener el Vo = Vi en la banda de paso, lo haré asi debido a que el profesor quiere que realmente se cumpla, solo será por cuestiones practicas y escolares jaja, pero tomo en cuenta todo lo que se ha propuesto para futuras aplicaciones.


----------

